

Real-time chat without client-side code: No.JS - talos
http://blog.accursedware.com/html-only-live-chat:-No.JS/

======
bullbash
Real-time chat(or multiplayer game) without server-side code: msec
asynchronous updates, one stack of technology - pure Java (shots at fancydata
dot com)

